# PC 7529 Lift 907320



## Runner42 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a PC 7529 router. I bought a PC lift #907320 to install it to use the router on a table. Has anyone installed this lift on their router and if so, please give me some instructions.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Not me but I wanted to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Runner42 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks. I am looking forward to learning from others and contributing when I can.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Didn't you get an instruction manual when you bought the lift. Write or call the company and get one. Don't try to freehand it. That is a formula for didaster. Good Luck Mitch


----------



## Runner42 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Mitch, thanks for the note and I agree. I was disappointed that PC did not include anything. Last weekend I was trying to find an answer before Monday. I went to Rockler and found directions for a generic lift that gave directions for getting into the internal parts of my router. They let me make a copy and I was able to install it last Saturday. The guys at Rocklet in Houston are really good.


----------

